# No Bolcks for iPhone drivers today !



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Warehouse is busy I m around but no blocks ! What is going on ?


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Maybe they had enough drivers scheduled


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

maybe you've already capped out at 40 hours for the week.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> maybe you've already capped out at 40 hours for the week.


Wow ! So you can not go more then 40! Thx for the info


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

u maxed out?

that ws fast


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

flexian said:


> u maxed out?
> 
> that ws fast


Week starts on Sunday, being maxed out before saturday isn't out of the question


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I got blocks all day long 12:30 4:30 6:00 6:30 7:00 but I took off the day...DAA1


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

oh, logistix


----------

